# Who will go to the D league?



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

Does anyone have any "Bigger" Names that you think will probably play in the D league this coming season.

All ive heard so far is Tony Allen...anyone else?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I don't see all that many guys with NBA contracts being sent down this year but there will be a few interesting (athletic and raw) players sent down. 

Dorrell Wright is in dire need of some playing time and he's not going to get it with Miami. I think he'd be brought back after the all-star break so he wouldn't miss out on "winning time." Seems like a guy who might welcome a change so he could show what he can do. The Heat bringing in Rodney White can't make him feel too great.

Johan Petro would be a good guess to be sent down. One of the Dallas centers could be D'ed up too- Pavel or DJ.

Other than Petro I'd guess we're only going to see second rounders (drafted this year) be sent for developmental stints. Louis Williams, Monta Ellis, Von Wafer, Travis Diener, Blatche, Gomes, etc.

One guy that I think is a prime candidate is Donta Smith. I don't know what the hell the Hawks were thinking when they drafted him after selecting Josh Smith and Childress instead of taking Duhon or Burks but they might as well try to develop him and he's not getting time on the wing in Atlanta. Might as well send him down and try to increase his trade value.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

The D League was created for the likes of Johan Petro.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

tony allen is not going to the d-league. is he?


----------



## sportkingJSP13 (Jul 11, 2005)

maybe antonio burks, or anthony roberson


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! said:


> tony allen is not going to the d-league. is he?


Not a chance. Hell, he might even be starting for Boston depending on what type of lineup they want to go with.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

could a team like the Raptors send down Bosh and try to go after the D-League championship since they have no chance at a NBA title?


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

For the Wolves it'll probably be Dwayne Jones and Bracey Wright...


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

darko? and most likely the detroiy rookies cos they wont see the floor all year


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Andrew Bynum may be in it.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Antonio Meeking and Alan Anderson from Charlotte


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

CrackerJack said:


> darko? and most likely the detroiy rookies cos they wont see the floor all year



Doubtful. Flips seems set on getting Darko some decent PT this year. We'll see.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

JNice said:


> Doubtful. Flips seems set on getting Darko some decent PT this year. We'll see.


Darko is in his 3rd year so he isn't eligible....On top of that he was just named the 4th big man on the team in front of Dale Davis and Jason Maxiell so I hardly doubt he is demoted after that. The only Piston rookie that I could see going down is Amir Johnson because Alex Acker has earned a spot on the bench.


----------

